# loader float issue



## kitz (Jan 2, 2011)

Not sure if im in the right forum or not. but here goes. Hi Guys. This morning i was going down my drive and i had put my loader on float. Then i noticed it started to raise on its own. Any ideas. The lever was engaged. Thanks


----------



## Larry in OK (Jul 22, 2010)

Got a valve sticking maybe?


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

You sure you pushed it all the way over until it hit the detent? It should stay in the float position until you pull it out of float.


----------



## kitz (Jan 2, 2011)

Yes i have it on float and bucket goes down then slowly rises


----------



## rj'sbarn (Jul 30, 2008)

What year, make, model, how many hours do you have on the machine and what kind of hydro fluid do you use and how old is that fluid according to the hour meter? Does it have a spin on filter for the hydro system or a tube screen or a screen sock and is the filter on the pressure or return side of the system?


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

luvmyih said:


> Yes i have it on float and bucket goes down then slowly rises


I'd have to agree with Larry, that you have a slow leak by in the valve. Does it do it with bucket and boom float or just the boom only? I'm assuming you have float on the bucket also?


----------

